# No more



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

My retirement from social media starts today! To all my fans I will miss u but I will still keep in touch via phone! Sometimes I can’t control my emotions when it comes to great outdoors! Sorry !!!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

🤔.......


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL, you need to come on down south.

Down here I’m excited to see anyone on the ice. Not only will I share the fishing report, I will give-up my spot, lunch, and share a few beers.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Plenty of room (noon on a weekend):





  








20220130_143502.jpg




__
Rooster


__
11 mo ago








Just follow the only tracks, and the good spots are only littered with bits of wax worms:





  








20220130_143506.jpg




__
Rooster


__
11 mo ago


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I keep my fishing friends to a select group! Not enough quality fishery's! Like I said I have seen spots and lakes go to crap


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Rooster that’s what am talking about !!!👍😉


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I forgot one other I use is , just catching a buzz!! I know some of the boys like that


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Sounds like you already caught one this morning. If this is how you feel, then why are you a member of a forum that promotes fishing? I'm sorry there are others that dare fish on your waters. You seem to forget that most of these lakes we all love were developed for another purpose. Water supplies for municipalities, flood control, etc. The fishing is an awesome byproduct but only a byproduct and one that can be destroyed at anytime. A few years ago they killed every fish in Zeppernick so they could rebuild the dam. What a waste, I thought. My opinion didn't matter. They did it and pushed the reset button. Don't think that can't happen elsewhere. All your conservation efforts can be thrown right out the window at anytime. You always tell us we need to educate ourselves. Instead of yelling about how the rest of us are screwing up your fishing, how about posting links to the articles you are reading so we can learn what you seem to already know. Who knows, maybe it will lead to better fishing for all of us.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Moo Juice said:


> Sounds like you already caught one this morning.


LOL, I agree.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

So many exclamation points.
What triggered you Brad? That's a whole lotta feelings. Relax and enjoy yourself.

I've met a couple great guys on the ice and after sharing info, we sometimes give each other a heads up what's going on and where. A couple are on this site.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Am I the only one confused?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

We can all fish and be confused together.


----------



## ASJ (Feb 28, 2016)

I've found in many cases (not always) that retired guys tend to have looser lips. They can get out Monday thru Friday anytime they want. It's the poor working slobs that have to fight weekend traffic, raise kids, etc. 

That's probably more detrimental to hunting than fishing though.


----------



## CRB (Jan 9, 2022)

brad crappie said:


> I forgot one other I use is , just catching a buzz!! I know some of the boys like that


Teeeeeewisted😜🤜🤛


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Moo Juice said:


> Sounds like you already caught one this morning. If this is how you feel, then why are you a member of a forum that promotes fishing? I'm sorry there are others that dare fish on your waters. You seem to forget that most of these lakes we all love were developed for another purpose. Water supplies for municipalities, flood control, etc. The fishing is an awesome byproduct but only a byproduct and one that can be destroyed at anytime. A few years ago they killed every fish in Zeppernick so they could rebuild the dam. What a waste, I thought. My opinion didn't matter. They did it and pushed the reset button. Don't think that can't happen elsewhere. All your conservation efforts can be thrown right out the window at anytime. You always tell us we need to educate ourselves. Instead of yelling about how the rest of us are screwing up your fishing, how about posting links to the articles you are reading so we can learn what you seem to already know. Who knows, maybe it will lead to better fishing for all of us.


I agree 110% with you, I’m glad you said it so I didn’t feel I had to. I get tired of hearing “someone ruined my spot!”
There’s enough things to be angry about today let’s not make fishing one of them.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Sorry to offend so many!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

brad crappie said:


> Sorry to offend so many!


Not so sure we’re the ones offended!!


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I would say annoyed not offended.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I get ice fishing is different than Erie fishing , so comparing the two isn’t fair. But sharing info and helping each other out is what makes this site great! I’ve been helped more times than I could ever recall! So for me sharing is a no brainer, most guys have a one day window to fish in the course of a week, most guys appreciate any tidbit you’re willing to give. I’d still like to get out with you Brad, my kid is sick of walleye and wants to smack some big gills! All I catch are the little squeakers!!


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I would say annoyed not offended.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Brad I get the annoyance. Me an my buddy make a game out of. We saugeye fishing guy comes up,"doing any good" after watching us from the truck for 30 minutes. Me-"no me an my boyfran are just out stretching our legz for later, what kind of fish do you cash in here?"
Man watching us fish-"well usually this time of year saugeye". My buddy-" oh are those them fishes with the bugle mouth an big gold scales? We love to eat those fish?"
Guy watching us fish-"uhhh no saugeye have teeth."
Me-" oh hecks no. I'd cut it off my line if it has teeth." We hate teeth" "ain't that right bae"
My buddy"yeah that's what you kept telling me last night"🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣🤣😂🤣......


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

brad crappie said:


> My retirement from social media starts today! To all my fans I will miss u but I will still keep in touch via phone! Sometimes I can’t control my emotions when it comes to great outdoors! Sorry !!!


IP addresses don't lie

good luck 👻


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

brad crappie said:


> My retirement from social media starts today! To all my fans I will miss u but I will still keep in touch via phone! Sometimes I can’t control my emotions when it comes to great outdoors! Sorry !!!


No need to apologize . You're passionate about something you love and I can respect that. Hope you stick around as I enjoy your posts. Best of luck either way. Tight lines on them big gills.

Kip


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

On the subject of sharing info... I get both sides. It's your individual choice wether or not to decide to participate.
I don't let the spot sharing bother me anymore. It's gonna happen and I'm not gonna stop it. But back in the day ive actually made a few friends trying to prevent them from "blowing up" spots on here.
After learning it wasn't the best idea to slam them publicly (I use to do) I simply private messaged a couple of guys an just told them I realize it's a public lake and I'm not going to tell a grown man what what to do,buttt. A few of us fish the same spots your showing in the background of your pictures and don't know if you realize since posting the crowds kinda got out of hand. And it wasn't just from them posting it alone. Word of mouth can be just as bad,if not worse.... Anyways I told them if they see me out come say hey. One of them to this day is one of my very best friends. We met up a week later. I put him on a annual local bite he wasn't aware of,he took me to some of his spots and we pretty much only fish with each other to this day. No one has ever taken offense to this approach. At least that they've said to me... I've also been that guy(kid at the time)that posted every single location I fished openly every trip. Until I learned.
A real report to me IMHO has not much to do with exact locations. But rather presentation,conditions,maybe body of water. Depending. Depth of water fishing. What type of structure. Etc,etc....


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Saugeyefisher said:


> On the subject of sharing info... I get both sides. It's your individual choice wether or not to decide to participate.
> I don't let the spot sharing bother me anymore. It's gonna happen and I'm not gonna stop it. But back in the day ive actually made a few friends trying to prevent them from "blowing up" spots on here.
> After learning it wasn't the best idea to slam them publicly (I use to do) I simply private messaged a couple of guys an just told them I realize it's a public lake and I'm not going to tell a grown man what what to do,buttt. A few of us fish the same spots your showing in the background of your pictures and don't know if you realize since posting the crowds kinda got out of hand. And it wasn't just from them posting it alone. Word of mouth can be just as bad,if not worse.... Anyways I told them if they see me out come say hey. One of them to this day is one of my very best friends. We met up a week later. I put him on a annual local bite he wasn't aware of,he took me to some of his spots and we pretty much only fish with each other to this day. No one has ever taken offense to this approach. At least that they've said to me... I've also been that guy(kid at the time)that posted every single location I fished openly every trip. Until I learned.
> A real report to me IMHO has not much to do with exact locations. But rather presentation,conditions,maybe body of water. Depending. Depth of water fishing. What type of structure. Etc,etc....


Exactly, I’ll even list body of water. Like alum is a good sized lake and 5-8’ is everywhere. Might say shallow central Ohio lake, only gonna be Buckeye or Indian. This is the only social media type thing I’m on. No way would I post much on FB even if I had it. Most knowledgeable guys know the honey holes so it’s definitely no secret but once in awhile you find them in less known spots. Pretty much if your not with me your not getting info on that spot lol. I did take a friend to a honey hole for white bass one time. He basically told everyone he knew and made that spot tough afterwards. Never seen anyone there before that day. His excuse was it’s public water, haven’t fished with him since but are still friends. Troy Becker is probably the best saugeye fisherman there is and he’ll say what lake sometimes but you rarely see anyone with a stringer like his.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

JUST SHUT UP AND FISH LOL


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> To all my fans I will miss u


I didnt know your kids were on ogf as well.


On a more serious note. If it wasn't for SOMEONE at one point or another sharing information, I.e techniques, lakes, areas of a lake etc... not one of us would be the fisherman we are today, and you can take that to the bank


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

brad crappie said:


> Sorry to offend so many!


IMO, who ever started calling you “Angry Hillbilly” was spot on. Life is short so just chill and enjoy fishing while you can.....


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Guy gets very an


brad crappie said:


> My retirement from social media starts today! To all my fans I will miss u but I will still keep in touch via phone! Sometimes I can’t control my emotions when it comes to great outdoors! Sorry !!!


Well good luck. I hope EVERYONE on this forum makes sure to stop and ask how the fishing going eveytime they see you!!!!


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

On a side note, I've never on this forum seen a bigger group of guys so angry and protected over thier bluegill. You do know you can catch them year round with a cane pole right? It's not just a 4 week season, if it was I MIGHT understand.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Damn forums driving humans away from fishing. Im 58 been fishing since i could walk, ride my bike ,learned from dad grandpa and so many guys on here, and all the people i fish with. just go to the lakes in Ohio and fish, sit back enjoy the view, nothing better. I lived in Winslow Az in 89 went fishing in the desert with Eddie Hernandez drove out to the middle of nowhere with poles and a can of corn. Caught trout what a memory.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have read a few threads over the past 4-5 months pertaining to the lack of participation here on OGF.
There have been many opinions as far as to the reasons why.
Some seem to want more drama to be allowed...some want politics to be permitted to be discussed.
Some just join and never start threads or post in existing threads. There are some that say Facebook, Twitter etc is the cause of the lesser participation.
And then there's the age old topics of whether sharing fishing spots,tactics,baits,colors etc is something that should be done...that's been argued on every fishing site on the net since the invention of the computer.
S'pose that argument will never change.

Maybe we all just need a reminder of what OGF is all about:

_Ohio Game FishingSince 2004_
*A forum community dedicated to Ohio’s fishers,hunters(added) and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about safety, gear, tackle, tips, tricks, reviews, reports, accessories, classifieds, and more!*
2.8Mposts
70+Kmembers

Sooo...sadly...it stands to reason that if the above description with all the various areas of choice there is to be involved in does not...or no longer interest someone...maybe it's time for them to move on.
Just know that you'll be missed.
And..know that in the future..if you ever decide there are other areas/topics of interest different than that of which made you leave in the first place and you would like to come back and participate...feel free to do so.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Can’t we all just get a bong. I mean *along. Noticed a lot more tension lately on this forum. Thought it was just the norm come ice fishing time. Lots of aggression and frustration. Maybe it’s not the ice but the lack of fish. Relax everyone. You will be catching them again soon. Hang in there and let’s try to be friendly.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

tudkey said:


> Can’t we all just get a bong. I mean *along. Noticed a lot more tension lately on this forum. Thought it was just the norm come ice fishing time. Lots of aggression and frustration. Maybe it’s not the ice but the lack of fish. Relax everyone. You will be catching them again soon. Hang in there and let’s try to be friendly.


You don't s'pose for some...an ice fishin trip to Hudson County to relieve some tension is in order do ya?


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

"To all my fans" lol!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Think this one has ran its course


----------

